# Gave a 40 minute presentation...



## AReflectionsEye (Feb 15, 2014)

As one could guess, I do not enjoy giving presentations. So you can imagine my horror when I found out I had to give a 30-45 presentation this semester for my one class.

Generally I take extreme action to avoid these types of things but I had no way out of it so I forced myself to go through with it.

And I am happy to say it went great. Got an A on the presentation and only had 1 or two moments where I felt the nerves really getting to me. Luckily I was able to regain composure so it didn't affect the overall quality.

For me, I think the biggest thing was just not even acknowledging the fearful thoughts. Instead of trying to get out of it or worrying about the what-ifs, I just focused on doing it and not being afraid. Worked well. Going to try to apply it to other situations.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I can't even imagine doing that! That's amazing! 
Whooo!!!! :yay


----------



## AReflectionsEye (Feb 15, 2014)

cuppy said:


> I can't even imagine doing that! That's amazing!
> Whooo!!!! :yay


Haha thanks. I am sure me from a few years ago would have said the same thing. But slowly if you can chip away at the fears, it gets a bit easier each time.


----------



## Snowy1 (Aug 25, 2013)

That's darn awesome. Sounds like you handled it beautifully!


----------



## BusWithSquareWheels (Aug 10, 2012)

AReflectionsEye said:


> As one could guess, I do not enjoy giving presentations. So you can imagine my horror when I found out I had to give a 30-45 presentation this semester for my one class.
> 
> Generally I take extreme action to avoid these types of things but I had no way out of it so I forced myself to go through with it.
> 
> ...


Well done! and you got a good grade too


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

A whole 40 minutes? Congratulations! Very impressive; don't think I could do that for the live of me.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

For me, 40 minute presentation=death sentence. I don't know how you made it through but great job. Btw, what class was it and what are you studying?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Congratulations. I can barely sit in a waiting room with a handful of other people in it for more than a few minutes. I don't know how you did it, but it's quite an accomplishment.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow! That's incredible.

I can barely get through a 5 minute presentation without going on the verge of fainting.


----------



## inthewater (Mar 1, 2014)

Congratulations. That's a great accomplishment. I can't even imagine getting through a five-minute presentation at this point, so I really admire you for such a long one. I'm curious, too, about the topic you covered?

:clap


----------



## SABattle (Mar 2, 2014)

That's great! I have to take a public communications for college ,which involves a lot of public speaking. I don't know how I'm going to do it.?! My heart races just thinking about it.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Congrats man.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

Glad it was well. Wait what was it about? lol...


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

That's crazy. I bet the first couple minutes are the most difficult part of giving a presentation. Once you get really warmed up it must have been a lot easier, am I right?


----------

